# Password!



## Ether's Bane (Sep 21, 2009)

You will be given five words, and you have to correctly guess the word that links them. However, you'll get them one word at a time. If you get it right, you get to do the next one. If no one gets it, the person who started it gets another one.

Example:

Gorgeous
Curious
Phyllis
Boy
Name

Correct answer is George.

Okay, I'll start. Here's the first clue.

Kerry
---
---
---
---


----------



## Flareth (Sep 21, 2009)

John?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Sep 21, 2009)

Kerry
Henry
---
---
---


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 22, 2009)

Ends with "y"?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Sep 22, 2009)

Wrong again.

Kerry
Henry
Crab
---
---


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Sep 23, 2009)

Cancer?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Sep 23, 2009)

Nope.

Kerry
Henry
Crab
England
---


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Sep 23, 2009)

King


----------



## Ether's Bane (Sep 24, 2009)

YES!

Here's the full board.

Correct Answer: King

Clues:

Kerry (Kerry King)
Henry (King Henry)
Crab (King crab)
England (King of England)
Elvis (King of Rock and Roll)

Okay, Koori, you can do the next one.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Sep 24, 2009)

Magic
-----
-----
-----
-----


----------



## EchoedSeel (Oct 9, 2009)

Card Games?


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Oct 9, 2009)

Nope, it's one word.

Magic
Secret
------
------
------


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Occult?


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Oct 10, 2009)

Nope.

Magic
Secret
Source
------
------


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 10, 2009)

Pwer?


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Oct 10, 2009)

Wrong.

Magic
Secret
Source
Legend
------


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 15, 2010)

Mythology? (stupid guess)


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 15, 2010)

word? (like "magic word")


----------



## SonicNintendo (Aug 16, 2010)

gathering (as in magic the gathering??? that _is_ what it's called, right?)


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 16, 2010)

(that's what it's called) Mirage?


----------

